# A. Silva Sig



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

A. Silva Sig i made for myself, As i do not have one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know a simpler font would probably look better but I like it.


----------



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah i was going to do a lot simpler font, But i just chose 2 random ones. Was getting a little bored to be honest.. Thanks anyhow mate. P.S can you tell me why i cant get my sig full size in my actual signature please.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If you want a picture in your sig you gotta upgrade to a paid membership but its got plenty of other perks that make it worthwhile.


----------



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> If you want a picture in your sig you gotta upgrade to a paid membership but its got plenty of other perks that make it worthwhile.


Ok mate thanks, Looks like I'll be upgrading some time soon.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Its worth it


----------



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

Only a few pound, not like it will be a major loss if it isnt. but thnx


----------

